# A tenon jig that works



## Edward J Keefer (Jan 28, 2005)

This is a tenon jig that is on the ukworkshop.com.uk it works well and with my modifcation of using hardboad imstead of MSF. I am using the 1/2 flate bottom triwing bit. Both .jpg are from the UK web site. Go there and you will get complete instructions,
Bud


----------



## challagan (Feb 7, 2006)

Looks good Trap! Thanks for the info! I tried that link but maybe the url isn't right?

Corey

P.S. I see thru a search the link is Ukworkshop.co.uk


----------



## fibertech (May 7, 2005)

That's a cool site. Thanks -Derek


----------



## kp91 (Sep 10, 2004)

Try this link instead

http://www.ukworkshop.co.uk/


----------

